# Catalina 27 compression post



## MarkusM (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I was taking off all the deck hardware to fill the holes and re-drill them in epoxy and reseal all of the hardware. As well as resealing the windows which was very much neglected by the previous owner. 

I noticed inside the cabin that the dinette bench near the compression post is warped ( the Fiberglass waves) where the compression post sits on the bench just for a half inch. Then I also noticed a small crack just in front of the compression post on the top and on the outside on the starboard side the Fiberglass between the head and the dinette window is bent outward a bit. 

Does this sound like compression post support block rotten or rotten deck under the mast. Or probably both. Anything else that I might be missing and I should look for? 

Thanks everyone already for any advice. 

Markus


----------



## MarkusM (Apr 26, 2012)

I added some pictures of the described places on the boat into a photo album in my profile. Sorry I have not figured out how to embed them into a post using the mobile app.


----------



## MarkusM (Apr 26, 2012)

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/members/markusm-albums-compression-post-picture2407-a.jpg
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/members/markusm-albums-compression-post-picture2406-a.jpg


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

The C27's I've seen with this problem usually exhibit it on the cabin roof at the mast step, it's not slightly humped upward anymore but flattened or even dished. It's also usually difficult or impossible to keep the shrouds tuned. So the window may indicate the cabin top being compressed, I think you are going to need to take a look at the compression post support somehow.


----------



## MarkusM (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you for your input. 
yes i have noticed that the cabin top is a bit flat. I have the feeling i have to step the mast pretty soon and have a look. I am a bit worried about cutting the liner under the compression post. But I guess i dont have a choice. 

Has anyone seen a description ideally with pictures how this process would look like. Or images of someone repairing it. 

Thank you for any information or input. 

M


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Yo Markus - I have some of the same type thing going on with my C27, except at the shroud chainplate instead of the mast. Check out the buckle of the fiberglass at the portlight...and the upward bend of the side deck at the chainplate (...and no, the shroud is not over-tensioned):










I personally have no intention of fixing this "correctly". I'll probably end up putting a 2" X 12" steel backing plate in that spot to spread the load - but no way am I digging into that fiberglass.

I'm just going to sail her till she falls apart with band-aids in the interim. That's just how I roll.


----------



## MarkusM (Apr 26, 2012)

Would it be a safety issue if I would leave it without doing anything?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

MarkusM said:


> Would it be a safety issue if I would leave it without doing anything?


It would obviously be a huge safety issue if your mast came down. As to your specific situation, though, I have no clue. As to mine, I feel pretty comfortable with the bandaid. Something's always about to break. I just try to weigh the risks of each of those and fix the ones that are biggies.


----------



## Hudsonian (Apr 3, 2008)

For the backing plates at the chainplates consider using G10. It's strong, durable, and readily available.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hudsonian said:


> For the backing plates at the chainplates consider using G10. It's strong, durable, and readily available.


Cool. Thanks hud.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

That’s one ugly picture you got there Smack, you know you most likely have rotted coring inside the weather deck. And, without a chain plate tying that shroud to the hull or something to distribute the load, you also risk a shroud failure. The weather deck skin could be the only thing holding that shroud in place. No BFS for you if you like your rig!

Markus, During the ‘70’s Catalina used encapsulated plywood in the keel stub. You might be seeing the effects of wood rot there. Are you seeing any deformities on the coach roof also? Or is all the deformities isolated on the interior mold? You will want to discuss this with Catalina Inc. along with your deck coring project. Suffice to say, headliners and interior molds are not structural and do not deform on their own. You need to fix the root cause.


----------



## MarkusM (Apr 26, 2012)

I do see some deformation on the outside under the mast. A little flatter then it should be. So I assume that there is some rot under the mast. I guess i will have to step the mast I think and have a look. Will do it with an a-frame I think. Except I find a place near Vancouver to step it where they don't have to bring a crane in.


----------



## ericgfx01 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey I am looking at a 1973 Catalina 27 with a bit of that cabin top deformation. Did you find or outline any steps for repairing the compression post? 

Also is there a proper way to improve integrity of the shroud mounting plates. The one I am looking at has reinforced plates, but they are only secured to the decking. I'd like to beef this boat up, a la the recommendations in John Vigor's "20 small boats...", adding stringers and mini-bulkheads.

Better solution, run for the hills, find a better boat?

(Yes I realize its an old post, but I can't PM until I get more posts. Don't blame me.)


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

ericgfx01 said:


> The one I am looking at has reinforced plates, but they are only secured to the decking. I'd like to beef this boat up, a la the recommendations in John Vigor's "20 small boats...", adding stringers and mini-bulkheads.
> 
> Better solution, run for the hills, find a better boat?


If your plan is making serious blue water passages, I would suggest finding a better design or at least a solid and sound C27. Beefing up a boat that has serious structural issues means that you have to fix the issues and then beef up the structures on top of it. It is a buyer market for used boats with plenty of decent boats to choose from, all very reasonably priced.


----------



## ericgfx01 (Apr 15, 2010)

So last night I got onboard to investigate a bit more. Having never seen a stock or repaired Catalina 27 to know the difference...

Looks like the previous owner (not the current seller) had done some repair work. Correct me if I'm wrong, but could that mass of fiberglass (at the left) have been done after compression post replacement? (he asks very hopefully optimistic)

















I also see that there have been some new bolts added to the keel. But does it appear that the recommended repair has been done? Or could that the previously mentioned mass of fiberglass infact be part of the keel stub wood Catalina recommends to remove?









Or would the only way to know for sure at this point be to drill it out?
It seems odd to me that the previous owner had intended to do some serious cruising (reinforced backing plates, routed lines to control from inside the cabin, added steps up the mast) yet not do the fairly well publicized recommended repair.

I'm having the boat dived to check for the Catalina smile.
Seller is asking $3,500. Worth it for a 73 Catalina? Or run? I'm looking for something strong enough to weather the San Francisco Bay (though maybe not summers at 2pm and 30knots of wind). Wondering if a 1973 Catalina 27 showing some signs of compression is capable. Thanks.


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a C27 1985. A few items to consider:
1. The white spots look like epoxy (maybe 5200). Guessing the larger spot not by bolt was drilling the stub core to let it dry out. Doesn't look like they cut say the top glass and replaced

2. Looks like the original keel bolts were cut or removed. New ones do not appear to be stainless. Not sure why they would lag new bolts into keel and not use stainless! Might ask. Hard to keep water out of that bilge

3. The goop by the bolt might concern me. Maybe they tried to snug the new bolts with dried out stub and either sealed bolt base at washer or tried to seal a leak at bolt so water wouldn't intrude core

Josh


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Run, run, as fast as you can, or you will be a very unhappy C27 man.

If someone uses regular steel bolts to hang their keel, there is no telling what other senseless thing they have done with their boat.


----------



## ericgfx01 (Apr 15, 2010)

Hmm I just figured the PO had used the Catalina Direct: Bolt Retrofit Kit For Lead








which uses "316 stainless steel" bolts for holding the lead keel. Don't you hate it when people do not keep records?

Wish I could knew more about metals, and could identify them at sight. 
Arrrgh so much to learn. I'm just going to sail the Snark.


----------



## Kyhillbilly (Jun 14, 2011)

Somebody correct me if I am wrong but test the bolts with a magnet, if they are quality stainless steel the magnet will not stick to them. Low grade stainless steel I think still attracts to the magnet but higher quality should not. If those bolts suck that magnet right to them bad news my man you got regular steel.


----------



## ericgfx01 (Apr 15, 2010)

My friend google tells me that 304 and 316 stainless steels are non-magnetic. 

Note to all boat buyers, bring a magnet with you when inspecting a boat.


----------



## dive7mmwet (Dec 27, 2012)

looks like he put some more bolts in a upgrade but the original plywood under it is a sorce to deal with as it rots out,next that glob of glass under the post may be or not a repair,i would drill a test hole in the center and same up from bottom and in no more than a bout two inches and see if soft would is on drill bit,


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

ericgfx01 said:


> Hey I am looking at a 1973 Catalina 27 with a bit of that cabin top deformation. Did you find or outline any steps for repairing the compression post?
> 
> Also is there a proper way to improve integrity of the shroud mounting plates. The one I am looking at has reinforced plates, but they are only secured to the decking. I'd like to beef this boat up, a la the recommendations in John Vigor's "20 small boats...", adding stringers and mini-bulkheads.
> 
> ...


If you're in SFB - you need to run from this boat. I owned an old C27 and it was a great boat - but not for aggressively busting around SFB on a sporty day, it was old and tired (like the one you're looking at). Spend a bit more money to buy a better boat. Because if you're really thinking of adding stringers and mini-bulkheads - you're going to spend a ton of money anyway...and still have a C27.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

former catalina 27 owner here. Run away.


----------

